# The Beauty within...Spalted Maple



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Haven't sawn much in a while. Decided to clean/saw up some spalted maple stash.....SSSHHHH...Daren may notice some missing:laughing:..... This tree had a beautiful shape to start with. Sawed all @ 8 qtr. this time due to the greener cut of wide maple I done last year had some warpage. I figured it'll be easier to recut if needed down to 6 qtr. than to warp @ 6qtr and lose down to 4 or 5 qtr. These two logs are 11'6'' and 12'0'' @ 20''-28'' wide.
Be 2 sets of pics....Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

One log had crotch @ end.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice log Tim. Love that spalted maple.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

That puppy has been barkless for awhile, eh?
We've had a strange year around here and a lot of trees I see are looking like that. No bark, lotta cracking and a lotta fallen off branches.
I just lost a small 10" round maple this year that will need cut down. Bark is starting to fall off.


Tim.
You've got a God given eye for cutting and seeing beautiful stuff.


----------



## wh666 (Jun 15, 2012)

Never seen maple anything like that, the spalting makes it look more beachy/distressed than normal maple, kinda grows on you the more you look at it.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

The last shot looks like a kind of x-ray of a spine... Are you sure this is a tree?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah....it's a tree LOL.

Aard. These logs are from last springs storms. the two summers heat have taken a deep toll on the logs exterior here in the south. I'm considering the cloth through anchorseal to cover and protect from the sun.

Thanks for the comments, can't wait to finish sawing the others.

Everyone have a Blessed and Proserous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Peet-SAW (May 30, 2012)

Tim, That is some pretty wood!!:thumbsup:
That log looks just like half of the pile I'm working @ the tree guys place.
The 1st two we cut were white oak w/ spalting 18-24" in on both ends. The only ones so far, they have been sitting almost 2 yrs.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Show some pics


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

That's some nice spalted maple Tim. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Couple more Pics. Added 2 more logs to this lumber stack after pic taken.

Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

How wide are those bottom 2 boards, T. Tim?
Very neet find.

(Tim, which side if the state are you in?)


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Aard,
I'll try to get a correct width this afternoon (I assume the bottom two pics) but I believe they came out of an 18" + log. Most of this was maximum 2 boards on 48" wide skid.
Middle TN....50 miles east of the "Nashville Crossroads" (interstate's merging) and on I-40.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous Day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Reason for asking, is we are moving to the very west edge of N.C.
Was hoping we would be neighbors. Oh well.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah...about 4-5 hrs depending on what part. Would like to see your builts in person......just something about the camera lens loss of the true beauty:laughing:.

Have a Blessed evening,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Be there in 1.3 years and counting.
About 15 to 20 mi from Tenn. border.
And same here, but I would love to peruse yer stock!

Yeah, cameras also hide flaws, so I guess it balances out.
PM me your e-mail (if you want) and I'll send a few shots of other things I've been playing with.
I don't know how to load photos on the site. I'm a piker when it comes to compotaters.


----------



## gvwp (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice spalting! That log will make some beautiful projects.


----------

